# G body Cutlass Bench Seat Console Shift?



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

They come stock with buckets and I am more of a bench seat person.

I have been thinking of throwing a bench seat in my 81 but not sure if there would be enough room left for all the shifting motions. 
I figured it might be possable if the console was shortened a bit.

Any one out there done this before with auto floor shift???
Any info / pics from people who have would be great.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I NEVER REALLY SEEN IT DONE BUT IF THERES A WILL THERES A WAY


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking haha.

Just figured it would be cool to have some info / pics from people who have done it before.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

if your tall and ride with the seat all the way back and cut the front part off the console off in front of the shifter (between shifter and front seat) i dont see y not


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea I am pretty tall and would most likely be sitting all the way back.

Well I am gonna be attempting it as soon as I get ahold of some nice pillowed seats. I will keep the forum updated to how it turns out.

If anyone has tried it before tho, feel free to let me know how it worked out and show any pics if available.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Cut a notch in the bench, like the old Toyota trucks had.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 17 2008, 12:37 PM~10188014
> *Cut a notch in the bench, like the old Toyota trucks had.
> *


yeah if your good with upholstry and can reweld/rebend the seat frame thatll work too


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Mar 17 2008, 01:38 PM~10188031
> *yeah if your good with upholstry and can reweld/rebend the seat frame thatll work too
> *


Yeah, that's kind of what I meant, but I made it sounds simpler than it is.


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems like alot of work. To me the easiest way seemed to be cutting the console just after the shifter and fiberglassing it up to look clean.

Cant really say much tho untill I got the bench seat here and see how all the fitment is. Just waiting to pick up some pillowed seats out of a buddies delta 88.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

shit usually people are switching from bench to buckets.. not the other way around haha

honestly, it would cost alot less to buy one with a bench instead of one with a consel...

unlesss youre really attached to your car.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

If you really want to do it, why not do that shit right. Like cutting a notch in the bench and maybe adapting the shifter too, so everything is still functional. It would be really cool to build it and make it look factory. People will be amazed


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Mar 18 2008, 10:35 PM~10202792
> *shit usually people are switching from bench to buckets.. not the other way around haha
> 
> honestly, it would cost alot less to buy one with a bench instead of one with a consel...
> ...


I highly doubt its gonna be cheaper to go out and buy a new cutlass worthy of fixing up with a stock bench then doing it myself.....Actually, there is no way in hell its gonna be cheaper to buy a new project car.

Really its not even that much work depending on how you go about it. 
I might just end up cutting a notch in the bench, I will see how it all lines up and what needs to be done when I get it here.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

nevermind 
your from alberta.... hahaha all your guys cars are rusted the fuck out

anyways you can remove the stock shifter install a b&m one with the boot take out the console, then just knotch out the bench.


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea, you dont gotta tell me man haha.

Almost all I see are rusted to shit, or have the frame rusted to shit with totally fucked doors. I got lucky tho and found a decent car with no rust on the body or frame...so its a good start to the project.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

check out my profile...i made a front to back one outta fiber-glass


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

FIND SOME SEATS LIKE MY 3RD REGAL,,, PILLOWTOPS WITH A CONSOLE~


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Heres some advice... dont do it unless you want to be spending awhile working with it. I had this same idea (since regular pillow buckets are hard to find) but when it came down to it, and looking over a bench pretty good - looked like way more work than I thought. Because the "middle" of the bench there is metal there. Which means you'll have to cut off that portion of the seat with a saws-all or hack saw that shit. The end result is you'll have to recover it and get new padding. 

Or option two; you shorten the console. I wouldnt really recommend this either because of the fact that consoles (good shape ones) are difficult to find as it is. Alot get broken because most people dont know how to take them out properly.

The best thing I can say is that you're stuck in my position. Stick with buckets until you find the pillows... or do some custom work. Myself, fuck it, I'll stick with the buckets.


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Those pillow buckets look pretty sweet but I havent seen them anywhere before. That looks like a good option if I can track a pair down.

I am never afraid of some custom work tho and the bench would be recovered with new material regardless. I was also thinking that I could custom make a new console out of fiberglass if I didnt want to shorten the original console. 

Like I said tho, I cant say much untill I get the bench here and see how it all lines up and what I got to do to make it work out properly.


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I picked up the bench seat yesterday and checked it out. When the seat is all the way back there is minimal room still but still enough to make somthing work out. Its either custom fabricate a shifter boot or cut the original console real real short to get it in. Seems the bench is a little bigger then I thought and leaves alot less room then I figured.

Just waiting on a nice day to get things cracking. I will keep you guys updated on how it works out.


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

go to the junk yard and get a column shift steering column.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Theres nothing stopping you guys from making any set of buckets pillow tops...


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Didnt like the shape of my buckets. Werent the square kind and are more rounded off. I would rather have the full bench and ditch the console or custom fabricate a little shifter boot out of fiberglass.


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> FIND SOME SEATS LIKE MY 3RD REGAL,,, PILLOWTOPS WITH A CONSOLE~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> > FIND SOME SEATS LIKE MY 3RD REGAL,,, PILLOWTOPS WITH A CONSOLE~
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------

